# Cutting 24" porcelain tiles



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Hey Guys. I am remodeling a kitchen next week and need to lay 24" porcelain tiles on the floor. I have a small wet saw, nothing that can handle tiles this size. I called around to a few tool rental places and they say they have wet saws that would work up to an 18" tile. Can these saws be used to cut a 24"? Im thinking of using a score and snap tile cutter but would prefer a wet saw. Any suggestions on how else I could cut the tiles?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Cut part way, turned it around, cut other way. Sucks, but it's been the way of the tile setter with too small of a saw since the cavemen were setting 30" travertine in their caves.

It will get you by if you can't afford or can't find a big enough saw.

There is always the old lift up the end of the tile to get that last inch of cut at the end trick works sometimes too.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

You need a rail saw.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Felker TM and larger will cut 24". The Dewalt saw will cut 24" too. :whistling


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Four inch grinder with a diamond blade is a helluva lot cheaper if you don't intend to ever do this again.:thumbup:


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

For a one time job, what Bud said.

You can score them 1/3 to 1/2 way through, place a nail under each end on the score line, hold tight down on one side while smacking the other with your palm or a rubber mallet, should snap nice, these will give you somewhat of a rough edge, but hopefully all will be covered by moldings.


----------

